# Unexplainable High RAM Usage.



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello TSF Team,

Last few days every time I start up a game, my ram goes up to 80-90%, and when I am not running any game and just Google Chrome ram usage is up to 50-60% O.O!
And even at idle it is 50%

What is going on ?

I have 8GB of RAM 1600Mhz.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

I did a restart and it's fixed now, but I dont know if it will happen again..


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

Task Manager is usually the first place that you should look when there is unexplained usage of system resources - CPU, RAM, HDD, Network.

The extreme-left column of TM is "Name". The "names" in this column are not all that helpful. The actual "Process Name" column is much more useful as it provides the exact name of the .exe file that is using a specific resource. 

If the "Process Name" is not being displayed by default you can right-click "Name" and then select the column(s) that you want to view by default.

Viz


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Vizuliz said:


> Task Manager is usually the first place that you should look when there is unexplained usage of system resources - CPU, RAM, HDD, Network.
> 
> The extreme-left column of TM is "Name". The "names" in this column are not all that helpful. The actual "Process Name" column is much more useful as it provides the exact name of the .exe file that is using a specific resource.
> 
> ...


I dont need a lecture on what Task Manager is, thank you.


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

TheReaperOfHope said:


> I dont need a lecture on what Task Manager is, thank you.


No problem. I have obviously misunderstood the purpose of the Forum. I thought that the Forum was there to help anyone who read the Thread (including non-technical persons), not only the Thread-starter.

A non-technical person who is experiencing the same problem that you describe might not know how to use Task Manager. In that case they may find some additional information helpful.

I just find it a little strange that replies must be for the benefit of the Thread-starter only and not for all others who read the Thread. This is the first Forum that I have contributed to that works like that.

But thanks for telling me that, I will remember for future responses.

Viz


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Vizuliz said:


> No problem. I have obviously misunderstood the purpose of the Forum. I thought that the Forum was there to help anyone who read the Thread (including non-technical persons), not only the Thread-starter.
> 
> A non-technical person who is experiencing the same problem that you describe might not know how to use Task Manager. In that case they may find some additional information helpful.
> 
> ...


Hello Viz, 

I am sorry that I was a little bit aggresive on my previous reply(I do that sometimes unconsciously), I just wanted to say that I know what task manager is and it was the first thing I checked before coming here.
Thank you for your post


----------

